# Geht Nvidia bald bankrott?



## Gunny Hartman (7. Oktober 2009)

Laut SemiAccurate soll es Nvidia finanziell schlecht gehen. Es wird vermutet, dass Nvidia erst im Sommer 2010 eine halbwegs konkurenzfähige Karte auf den Markt bringen kann. Selbst mit einem halbierten Fermi wäre man nicht konkurenzfähig und würde preislich noch oberhalb des Niveaus der Ati-Karten liegen. Bleibt abzuwarten ob das nur ein Gerücht ist oder ob da etwas wahres dran ist. 

Es wäre schon möglich, dass Nvidia in schwierigkeiten stecken könnte, da die aktuellen GTX Karten nicht mehr konkurenzfähig sind und nur Verluste einfahren. Daher will Nvidia angeblich auch die GTX-Karten auslaufen lassen und nur noch die Lagerbestände leeren. 

Wenn man somit Ati für die Zeit bis Sommer 2010 das Feld überlässt, wäre es gut möglich, dass finanzielle Schwierigkeiten aufkommen und man auf einen Investor angewiesen wäre. 

Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass Nvidia so schnell pleite gehen wird, denn es bleibt ja noch das Geschäft mit dem ION-Chipsatz und den Tesla-Karten. 

Ich denke aber auch, dass Nvidia mit dem Fermi-Chip und dessen Komplexität ein hohes Risiko eingeht. Denn es ist nicht gesagt, dass sich der Chip in Workstations und Supercomputern durchsetzen wird. Sollte dieses Geschäft nicht so statt finden, wie es sich Nvidia erhofft, hat man einen fetten Chip, den man aber nicht als High-End Grafikkarte verkaufen kann, da er schlicht zu teuer wäre. 

Es handelt sich wie erwähnt nur um ein Gerücht. Ich finde es aber sehr interessant, über diese These zu reden, da sie durch aus auch wahr werden könnte, wenn es für Nvidia schlecht läuft.



INU-Edit:

Quellen: Hier auf der Seite wurde die Vermutung irgendwo geäußert: http://www.semiaccurate.com/2009/10...x275-gtx260-abandons-mid-and-high-end-market/
Hier wird es im letzten Absatz noch mal erwähnt:



> Sollte die Meldung von SemiAccurate stimmen, überlässt Nvidia vorerst auf fast allen Feldern dem Konkurrenten AMD und dessen Grafikkarten um die Radeon HD 5870 das Feld. Schlimmer noch, sollte sich kein »Weißer Ritter« (ein finanzkräftiger Investor) oder Käufer finden, *sieht SemiAccurate sogar das Ende für Nvidia nahen*.


Quelle:  http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/grafikkarten/1959475/nvidia.html


----------



## Explosiv (7. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es hier schon : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/72217-tritt-nvidia-vom-high-end-segment-zurueck.html

und hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...t-sich-angeblich-von-der-high-end-sparte.html

und hier : Nvidia: Lieferschwierigkeiten für Geforce GTX 285 & Co. bis Jahresende - Nvidia, Geforce GTX 285, Lieferschwierigkeiten, Lieferprobleme

Noch fragen  ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Klutten (7. Oktober 2009)

Bitte noch die Quelle verlinken. ...übrigens nicht die erste News zum Thema.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2009)

1. Wo ist die Quelle?
2. Sind die News von unseriösen Nvidia-Hassern
3. Ist das völliger Schwachsinn, Nvidia hat zwar Umsatzeinbußen hinnehmen müssen, hat aber immernoch hinter Intel die größten Marktanteile im Grafikprozessor-Bereich


----------



## gowengel (7. Oktober 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Laut SemiAccurate



Das sagt doch schon alles aus  Charlie der liebe ATI Fanboy von neben an, aber was solls, zurzeit bringt hier jegliche Speku eigentlich gar nix, es heißt abwarten...


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn nvidia sich aus dem High-End Bereich zurückzieht, dann gibts in Zukunft nur mehr mittelklasse Karten.


----------



## Owly-K (7. Oktober 2009)

Toll, Gunny. Dieser Krieg wird schon in mehreren Threads gefochten, und du machst noch 'ne Front auf.


----------



## Shady (7. Oktober 2009)

gowengel schrieb:


> Das sagt doch schon alles aus  Charlie der liebe ATI Fanboy von neben an, aber was solls, zurzeit bringt hier jegliche Speku eigentlich gar nix, es heißt abwarten...



Mit dem Ava würd ich andere nich als Fanboy betiteln...


----------



## Explosiv (7. Oktober 2009)

Oje, der Thread hat jetzt schon keine Zukunft mehr, ich sage das er bestimmt wieder geschlossen wird.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Oje, der Thread hat jetzt schon keine Zukunft mehr, ich sage das er bestimmt wieder geschlossen wird.
> 
> Gruß Explosiv


 
Wie man am Avatar sehen kann, hat Klutten schon die Waffe gezogen.


----------



## Klutten (7. Oktober 2009)

So sinnlos wie ich persönlich diese News finde, da sie - wie viele News heute - auf sehr wager Spekulation beruhen, muss ich im Rahmen meiner Tätigkeit zumindest auf die Quelle bestehen. 

...folgt diese nicht, darf ich hier zu machen. ^^


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Oktober 2009)

Wo ist Bucklew's Skeptik, wenn man sie braucht? *G*

Ich finde, das könnte etwas überzogen sein und eventuell auch als Fanboy-Gequatsche bezeichnet werden, aber das eine Gerücht zieht natürlich auch das andere hinterher, von daher ist das natürlich schwer zu sagen, wenn man nicht direkt mit drin sitzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Trotzdem hat Klutten Recht, ohne Quelle ist das alles sehr sinnfrei und ich denke mal, die "Dunkle Seite der Moderatorenmacht" kommt gleich zum Tragen.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Oktober 2009)

Hm, die Quelle steht doch im Eröffnungsposting, direkt das zweite Wort. Er hat lediglich den Link vergessen. 

@Topic: Bullshit (also bezüglich semiaccurate), warum sollte man auch nur in Erwägung ziehen das NV bankrott geht? Das ist nichtmal das Gerücht des Gerüchtes eines Gerüchts, das ist einfach nur... nichts.

Oder hab ich was verpasst? So lange hab ich letzte Nacht doch gar nicht geschlafen.


----------



## Klutten (7. Oktober 2009)

Die Quellenangabe ist Pflicht. Ich möchte zur Kontrolle der Richtigkeit nicht noch wild im Internet suchen. Gebe die Aufgabe gerne an dich weiter, wenn du zu viel Freizeit hast. 

INU-Edit: *hust* ich muß weg... xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Oktober 2009)

@Klutten
Nein, er hat keine Zeit.
Erst verpennt er den halben Tag und jetzt muß er sich noch eine der letzten Nvidias holen.

@Topic
Mehr als ein Gerücht kann es nicht sein, da vor kurzem noch ganz ander Töne von Nvidia zu hören waren.


----------



## Klutten (7. Oktober 2009)

> INU-Edit: *hust* ich muß weg... xD


  Der war gut...


----------



## INU.ID (7. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> @Topic
> Mehr als ein Gerücht kann es nicht sein, da vor kurzem noch ganz ander Töne von Nvidia zu hören waren.


Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht mal ein Gerücht, allerdings würde ich mich diesbezüglich auch nicht unbedingt auf die Aussagen des Betroffenen (hier NV) verlassen. Wäre nicht die erste Firma die behauptet alles ist gut und kurz drauf wird sie geschlossen. Aber wie gesagt, ich halte das vermeindliche (von *einem* Esel gestreute) "Gerücht" einfach nur für ... nichts. ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Oktober 2009)

Würde sagen erst mal abwarten bis nv die dx 11 auf dem Markt hat, erst dann wird mann sehen was da wirklich dran ist. Und alles Gerede Davor bringt eh nichts, also ist das hir überflüssig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ganz ehrlich: ich würd nicht drauf wetten wollen, das es nVidia noch lange macht.

Die sind schon vom Preiskampf mit AMD schon recht angeschlagen, dann kommt Intel noch mit einem Grafikchip (OK, dauert noch 'ne ganze Zeit) und AMD hat den Preisvorteil (und dann kommt noch nächstes Jahr 'ne neue Architektur für Grafikchips) und Fermi hat keinen Tesselator (in Hardware), von dem aktuellen Zustand von dem Chip reden wir mal lieber nicht...

Unterm Strich schauts nicht besonders gut aus...
AMD hat Performance und Manstream fest im Griff, nVidia hat hier nur deutlich teurere Chips, besonders mit der D3D11 Generation ist AMD sehr agressiv, die HD5700 Reihe wird nächste Woche kommen (vermutlich Performance in der Gegend der aktuellen HD4800 Serie liefern, bei geringerem Preis)...


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2009)

Und selbst wenn, wir Kunden würden davon niemals profitieren; AMD/ATIs berüchtigte aggressive Preispolitik würde wegen des Monopols vom Erdboden verschwinden und müssten enorm hohe Summen für Grafikbeschleuniger ausgeben.


----------



## netheral (7. Oktober 2009)

Das ist natürlich ein Punkt, den man berücksichtigen muss: AMD / ATI hat vorgelegt und bereits DX11 GPUs am Markt, die auch noch sehr positiv angenommen werden.
Das ist ja u.a. auch eine Image-Frage, da nVidia dieses Mal nicht zeitnah mitpunkten konnte.

Ich fand allgemein, dass AMD einfach das bessere P/L Fährt als nVidia. Dennoch ist es schade, wenn es wirklich so sein sollte, da Monopolisten idr. nicht die Angewohnheit haben, eine Tiefpreisstrategie zu fahren. Und Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Wenn niemand da ist, der vielleicht mit einem besseren Produkt kontern könnte: Wozu dann noch Entwickeln, Innovationen anstreben? Und vor allem: Warum die Produkte extrem günstig verkaufen? Wenn keiner der richtig spielen möchte eine Alternative hat, muss er eine Radeon kaufen, ob er will oder nicht. Oder er muss halt auf eine Konsole wechseln bzw. das Spielen direkt an den Nagel hängen.

Ich fände es sehr schade, wenn es so sein sollte.


*Aber:* Ich warte jetzt erstmal ab. Wenn in den nächsten 6 Monaten kein DX11 Brett von nVidia da ist, kann ich sicher sein, dass sie wohl so schnell nicht mehr im High-End Bereich mitmischen werden.

Zumal man aber bedenken muss, dass die Quelle scheinbar wirklich sehr nVidia-feindlich ist.


----------



## TwilightAngel (7. Oktober 2009)

Der einzige Profiteur bei einem Monopol ist der Monopolist. 
Es würde Ati/AMD nicht schaden, wenigstens den Treiber mal komplett zu überarbeiten in punkto Bedienfreundlichkeit. Den finde ich viel umständlicher als den von nvidia.
Vielleicht hat NV fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft ja noch ein Ass im Ärmel.
Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich persönlich glaube nicht das Nvidia vorn Bankrott ist.
Vielleicht wird uns Nvidia bei Grafikkarten Release überraschen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke mal, Nvidia entwickelt noch und wollte erst mal schauen, was ATI zu bieten hat. 
Zu Weihnachten wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (7. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, Nvidia entwickelt noch und wollte erst mal schauen, was ATI zu bieten hat.
> Zu Weihnachten wissen wir mehr.


 Und sie produzieren ja auch noch Mainboard-Chipsätze


----------



## gettohomie (7. Oktober 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Und sie produzieren ja auch noch Mainboard-Chipsätze


mh die schrott dinger wo man ein ei drauf koch kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

gettohomie schrieb:


> mh die schrott dinger wo man ein ei drauf koch kann


 
Nö, du musst mal deine Intel Scheuklappen ablegen. 
Die Nforce Chipsätze für AMD sind schon gut und die GeForce Boards ebenfalls.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Und sie produzieren ja auch noch Mainboard-Chipsätze


Nein, tun sie nicht!
Schau mal aufm Geizhals wieviele nForce 730i bzw Geforce 9300/9400 Boards du findest.
MSI findest nicht mehr, Gigabyte nicht und das ASUS ist nur noch bei 4en gelistet...

also das kann man nicht als lieferbar bezeichnen...


gettohomie schrieb:


> mh die schrott dinger wo man ein ei drauf koch kann


So schlecht sind die nicht (mehr)...


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (7. Oktober 2009)

gettohomie schrieb:


> mh die schrott dinger wo man ein ei drauf koch kann


 Naja würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, aber ob sie e noch welche produzieren henkt e von laufenden Rechtsstreit mit Intel ab.
Also seis drum.


----------



## KeTTenHuND (8. Oktober 2009)

Geile News... . 

Stand der Artikel gleich neben "*Mercedes Benz zieht sich aus Automobilindustrie zurück - sattelt um auf Fahrräder*" !?

Gerüchteküche bzw. dummes Blabla - nicht mehr, nicht weniger .

P.S.: Habe gerade gelesen: "*AMD´s ATI-Sparte an Nvidia verkauft - PhysiX für alle*" - na sowas aber auch  (sry - LInk vergessen  ).

//so long
KeTTe_, den Gerüchte an ._


----------



## Woohoo (8. Oktober 2009)

Die "News" überschwemmt ja gerade zu die Foren. 
Ich find das mehr als absurd und unrealistisch.


----------



## alleinherrscher (8. Oktober 2009)

Yeah...ich will auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben:

1. Versteh ich nicht wie man als Käufer sooo sein Herzblut in eine der beiden Grafikkartenfirmen stecken kann. Ich persönlich informiere mich vor dem Kauf immer, welche Firma das bessere Produkt oder meinetwegen das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat. Alles andere ist Unsinn! Ich kauf mit doch kein Produkt von Firma A, wenn mir Firma B zum gleichen Preis ein viel besseres Produkt anbietet, oder?

2. Wie kann man sich als Anhänger einer der beiden Firmen darüber freuen, dass es der jeweils anderen Firma (angeblich) schlecht geht? Glaubt hier in diesem Forum tatsächlich jemand, dass es ohne den Wettbewerb zwischen Nvidia und AMD heutzutage solch leistungsfähige Grafikkarte zu kaufen gäbe? Das Bedürfnis beider Firmen, die leistungsstärkste Grafikkarte auf dem Heimcomputermarkt zu produzieren hat den gesamten PC Markt revolutioniert - Die GPU ist heute mit ungefähr einer Milliarde Transistoren der Chip mit den meisten Transistoren in einem PC und erzeugt 3D Grafiken, die vor 15 Jahren noch undenkbar waren.

Also bitte: In diesem Sinne: Kommt doch alle mal wieder zur Vernunft!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke wohl kaum, dass ein so großes Unternehmen wegen 2 oder 3 "schlechten" Quartalen vom Markt verschwinden würde.  Zumal sie nach wie vor schwarze Zahlen schreiben.


----------



## Pixelplanet (8. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 1. Wo ist die Quelle?
> 2. Sind die News von unseriösen Nvidia-Hassern
> 3. Ist das völliger Schwachsinn, Nvidia hat zwar Umsatzeinbußen hinnehmen müssen, hat aber immernoch hinter Intel die größten Marktanteile im Grafikprozessor-Bereich



marktanteil bringt dir nur nix

den wenn du nen großen markt anteil hast heisst das nur das du früher mal viele grakas verkauft hast

geld verdient man nur weil der marktanteil froß ist auch nicht wenn man nicht kontinuierlich was verkauft


----------



## Reigenspieler (8. Oktober 2009)

Lustige News  ich denke aber nicht dass auch nur ein Funken Wahrheit in ihr steckt.
Sonst müsste man ja zu S3 wechseln  .


----------



## geo (8. Oktober 2009)

Na, also Pleite gehn die schon nicht so schnell, auch wenn sie mit dem neuen Chip nicht die schnellste Grafikkarte am Markt hätten.
Ich sehe aber durchaus das Nvidea gezwungen ist langsam aber sicher mehr als nur GPU´s und Chipsätze bauen. Man hat bei Nvidea schon häufig offen bekundet das man großes interesse an der CPU Entwicklung habe auch wenn man zugestand das sich das nicht einfach gestalten würde.
Dieser neue NV Chip ist meines erachtens zumindest für Nvidea ein großer Schritt in Richtung CPU Entwicklung auch wenn noch einige Jahre ins Land gehn werden bin ich überzeugt davon das auch Nvidea so Intel will auch CPU´s auf die Beine stellt. Wenn Intel wirklich irgendwann im High End Grafik Bereich tätig werden will ist Ein Abkommen mit Nvidea früher oder später unerläßlich ohne den einen wird der andere kaum was überragendes im fremdsegment auf die Beine stellen
Ich bin überzeugt davon das dieses mal ATI gewonnen hat, der Femi ist toll hat auch eventuell hier und da leichte Vorteile, aber im großen und Ganzen außer Physx nix gewesen 
Deshalb will man bei NV auch so garnicht das Physx auf ATI Karten läuft, sogar wenn man für Physx ne NV Karte als 2. Karte zu seiner ATI steckt will man mit Gewalt verhindern das man in den Genuß von Physx kommt wenn man sich für ein ATI Produkt entschieden hat
Das zeigt schon das NV momentan nicht gerade voll im Saft steht und man deutlich um Marktanteile fürchtet aber bankrott sieht anders aus


----------



## feivel (8. Oktober 2009)

ich hoff doch, dass die noch klarkommen..ich werde keine ati mehr kaufen wollen....und intel steht in den sternen ob das für mich eine alternative sein wird....


----------



## Auron (8. Oktober 2009)

Dieses Gerücht ist völliger schwachsinn.
Solche Firmen kalkulieren rezessionen immer mit ein.
Selbst wenn 3 Grafik Generationen floppen würden, die extrem viel Entwicklungszeit und Gelder in Anspruch nehmen, haben die genug um weiter zu machen.

Als "damals" AMD Ati übernommen hat, überlegte man, ob Intel Nvidia ebenfalls übernimmt.
Was glaubt ihr warum Intel das nicht gemacht hat.
Weil Intel keine Interesse an der Grafikschiene hat?

Ich glaube nicht


----------



## Beulchen (8. Oktober 2009)

Euch ist aber schon bewusst, das NVIDIA noch mehr als 1 Mrd $ Überschüße auf der hohen Kante hat oder?


----------



## Rizzard (8. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich hat Nvidia noch gewisse Reserven auf der Kante. So eine rießen Firma geht nicht so schnell Bankrott. Vorher würde es höchstens ein paar Entlassungen regnen.

Im Endeffekt wird uns NV zum Weihnachtsgeschät einen Grafikbomber vor den Latz knallen und die Enthusiasten sind wieder glücklich.


----------



## Phobos001 (8. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich sind das nur Gerüchte, die jeder mit Vorsicht genießen sollte. 

Jedoch abgesehen davon, selbst wenn NVID*I*A sich aus dem High End Markt zurückziehen sollte, bleibt immer noch der Performance sowie der extrem Umsatzstarke und wichtige Mainstream Markt. 

Für das Gerücht spricht jedoch in meinen Augen diese News. Das gibt dem ganzen doch wieder ein wenig Nährboden. 

Aber verschwinden wird NV definitiv nicht so schnell. Der Markt wird mit Sicherheit in dieser Hinsicht kein Monopol dulden.


----------



## Beulchen (8. Oktober 2009)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Für das Gerücht spricht jedoch in meinen Augen diese News. Das gibt dem ganzen doch wieder ein wenig Nährboden.


Auch hier sei nochmals erwähnt, dass nicht einmal gesagt wird, das DX11 nicht implementiert wird, sondern NUR das sich nvidia keinen Verkaufssteigerungen durch DX11 verspricht! Alles weitere ist reines rein interpretieren, mehr nicht.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

Also irgendwie geht das alles zu schnell, als dass ich das glauben könnte. Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Warum sollten die AMD/ATI das Feld überlassen, wäre ja eigentlich sogar geschenkt?!

Dazu würde allerdings passen, dass ich letztens gelesen habe (ich weiß nich mehr wo, heise.de oder golem?!), das der Nv-CEO gesagt hat, sie wären eigentlich ne "Software-Firma". Wenn ich die Quelle noch finde, mache ich nen edit. Ich habe gestern schonmal danach gesucht...


----------



## Beulchen (8. Oktober 2009)

Meinst du diesen hier? Nvidia-CEO Jen-Hsun Huang auf der GTC 2009: Software ist die Zukunft - GPU Technology Conference, GTC 2009, Nvidia, GPU


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

Beulchen schrieb:


> Meinst du diesen hier? Nvidia-CEO Jen-Hsun Huang auf der GTC 2009: Software ist die Zukunft - GPU Technology Conference, GTC 2009, Nvidia, GPU


Gut, dann war das sogar hier 
Die News sind auf so vielen Seiten verstreut, da komm ich auch nich mehr mit wo ich jetz was mal gelesen haben. Aber vielen Dank für die Suche


----------



## Bucklew (8. Oktober 2009)

Beulchen schrieb:


> Auch hier sei nochmals erwähnt, dass nicht einmal gesagt wird, das DX11 nicht implementiert wird, sondern NUR das sich nvidia keinen Verkaufssteigerungen durch DX11 verspricht! Alles weitere ist reines rein interpretieren, mehr nicht.


Nein, es wurde nur gesagt, dass DX11 nicht der EINZIGE Grund ist, nach dem eine Grafikkarte gekauft wird - was ja auch völlig richtig ist.


----------



## Beulchen (8. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Nein, es wurde nur gesagt, dass DX11 nicht der EINZIGE Grund ist, nach dem eine Grafikkarte gekauft wird - was ja auch völlig richtig ist.


Ob ich nun sage, es ist nicht der einzige Grund für den neu kauf einer Grafikkarte, oder DX11 alleine wird keine Verkaufssteigerung bringen, ist doch wohl völlig egal oder nicht? Aber wenn du auf diesen winzigen Unterschied bestehen musst, bitte ...


----------



## chakktheripper (8. Oktober 2009)

lt. heise.de:
"Auch Boardpartner des Chipherstellers konnten ein Auslaufen der Produktion der genannten GeForce-Karten auf Nachfrage ebenfalls nicht bestätigen. Nvidia könne derzeit nicht ausreichend Grafikchips an die Boardpartner liefern, teilte Gigabyte mit. Grafikchips für die GeForce GTX 275 seien nach aktuellem Informationsstand lediglich bis Mitte November von einem Lieferengpass betroffen. Auch Gainward und Zotac wussten nichts vom vermeintlichen Ende der Produktion; Asus wollte die Gerüchte nicht kommentieren."


----------



## FooBar (8. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Oje, der Thread hat jetzt schon keine Zukunft mehr, ich sage das er bestimmt wieder geschlossen wird.
> 
> Gruß Explosiv


 
Da lagst / liegst du leider falsch...


----------



## Phobos001 (8. Oktober 2009)

Gerade eben auf Computerbase diese News gelesen. 

Das sieht für mich alles nicht sehr gut aus. Ich hoffe doch das NV aus dem (Finanz)Loch, das sie sich mit dem Fermie gegraben haben, noch retten können. Wir brauchen Konkurrenz auf dem Markt. 
Aber vielleicht kann man diese ständigen Schwarzmeldungen als kurzfristigen "Trend" ansehen, und es ist doch alles in Ordnung im grünen Hause.


----------



## TAZ (8. Oktober 2009)

Dass NVidia pleite geht glaube ich nicht, sonst benennen sie einfach mal wieder nen Chip um und bringen ihn eine Generation später ne Klasse tiefer. 

Aber wenn die Fermi-Architektur wirklich zu kompliziert/teuer in der Fertigung ist, dann werden die wohl am ehesten einfach eine Generation lang diesen Enthusiasten-Markt, der relativ wenig Gewinn abwirft, nicht bedienen und müssen halt neu entwickeln. Das kostet zwar alles wieder ne Menge Geld, aber NVidia ging es solange wirtschaftlich gut, da ist so ein Dämpfer nicht gleich der Untergang.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (8. Oktober 2009)

TAZ schrieb:


> da ist so ein Dämpfer nicht gleich der Untergang.


 
Nein das sicher nicht aber da wird wohl, wenn es denn stimmt, ein Teil der Belegschaft gehen müssen.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, wie viel so einen neuentwicklung kosten kann. Das muss man dann auch wieder rein bringen. Wir werden sehen was passiert.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Oktober 2009)

Leute, wie oft denn noch? Jetzt haben die dritte News zum THema.

Und es bleibt Blödsinn.


----------



## Falcony6886 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde die News hier auch mal für ziemlich großen Schwachsinn bzw. Wunschdenken von AMD-Fanboys halten! 

Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass eine Firma wie Nvidia wegen eines Engpasses direkt mal Pleite geht, schließlich haben sie lange Zeit den Markt beherrscht und sind auch im OEM-Markt noch ordentlich vertreten!

Schlagt mal ein Media Markt/Saturn Prospekt auf und schaut, wieviele Rechner mit Nvidia-Karten euch dort so anlächeln!

Zudem würde ich den Kampf HD48xx vs. GTX2xx als patt sehen mit leichten Vorteilen für AMD - obwohl Nvidia hier mit Sicherheit eher Verlust gemacht hat als AMD, da die GTX-Karten bestimmt teurer in der Produktion waren...

Dennoch glaube ich, dass Nvidia mit dem Fermi einen Kracher präsentieren wird und dann werden die Karten neu gemischt und wir müssen nicht lange auf die "Ist AMD Pleite?"-News warten!


----------



## cami (8. Oktober 2009)

TAZ schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Fermi-Architektur wirklich zu kompliziert/teuer in der Fertigung ist, dann werden die wohl am ehesten einfach eine Generation lang diesen Enthusiasten-Markt, der relativ wenig Gewinn abwirft, nicht bedienen und müssen halt neu entwickeln. Das kostet zwar alles wieder ne Menge Geld, aber NVidia ging es solange wirtschaftlich gut, da ist so ein Dämpfer nicht gleich der Untergang.



Was ich einfach nicht verstehe ist, dass gerade der Enthusiasten- Mark so schlecht sein soll. Klar, eine 295 GTX für 550 CHF (keine Ahnung wie teuer in DE) kauft sich nicht jeder. Aber wenn man schaut wie viele eine 260/ 275/ 285 GTX haben, kann ich kaum nachvollziehen, dass dieses Geschäft unrentabel sein soll.

Und auch das die Fermi- Architektur soo viel teurer als die bisherige 200er Generation sein soll finde ich komisch.

Aber auch wenn das so sein sollte geht so eine grosse Firma wie Nvidia sicherlich nicht einfach von heute auf morgen bankrott. Denn wenn man schaut wie viele  Quartale Ati/ Amd in tief roten Zahlen war/ ist, wäre es doch äusserst komisch, wenn Nvidia nach einem oder zwei unrentablen Quartalen bankrott gehen würde.


----------



## UniSol5000 (8. Oktober 2009)

Bin mal gespannt, wie es da weiter geht. Vlt. laufen die Gt200 Chips aus, weil sie zu teuer sind, oder vlt. um das Feld für Fermi und Co. zu räumen. Wer weiß schon, was da noch auf uns zu kommt. Leistung kennt ja noch keiner und auch nicht, in wie weit es kleinere Chips geben wird. Nvidia wird sich sicher so seine Gedanken gemacht haben...


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Dennoch glaube ich, dass Nvidia mit dem Fermi einen Kracher präsentieren wird und dann werden die Karten neu gemischt und wir müssen nicht lange auf die "Ist AMD Pleite?"-News warten!


Zumal AMD eher mit roten Zahlen in der Vergangenheit zu tun hatte.
Wie ich bereits sagte, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, das NV jetzt pleite gehen sollte. Sparmaßnahmen okay, im Zuge der Wirtschaftskrise und so, aber mal nich direkt den Teufel an die Wand malen!


----------



## Phobos001 (8. Oktober 2009)

@ Thilo 

Der Rückzug aus dem Mainboard Chipsatz, klingt für mich jetzt nicht wirklich unrealistisch. Warum sollte sich eine Firma aus einem Marktsegment zurückziehen, in dem es sich schon seit Jahren etabliert hatte ? 
Wer weiss denn genaueres über die neuen NV Mainboard Chipsätze ? 
Das Aus für die (Enthusiasten)Grafiksparte ist natürlich mehr als spekulativ, dennoch sollte man nicht gleich alles als Blödsinn abtun.
Wenn man dazu dann die Aussage des CEO von NV bezüglich DX11 zur Hand nimmt, bekommt man schon ein etwas anderes Bild. Gerüchte hin oder her, es hat sich am Ende dann doch vieles Bewahrheitet, wenn auch nicht immer ganz so wie prophezeit. Möglich das anders wie behauptet NV nicht Platt geht, sondern einfach sein Kerngeschäft verlagert. Die Integration von CUDA und Tesla kann man ja bisher als weithin gelungen bezeichnen. Vielleicht sieht NV dort einfach eine höhere Gewinnabschöpfung, und zieht Ressourcen zusammen (Rückzug Mainboard Chipsätze, High-End GraKa Markt) um eben dieses Segment ordentlich bedienen zu können. 

Aber auch das sind nur Spekulationen...


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

Da ist ja auf der Startseite auch ein Eintrag bezüglich eines Dementis, *leider knallt mir aber nur ne Coldfusion-Fehlermeldung (Invalid List index 5) entgegen* :/

Bei den Chipsätzen scheint aber echt weniger geplant zu sein, zumal AMD ja auch wieder im Serverbereich eigene Chips anbieten will.


----------



## der_flamur (8. Oktober 2009)

Nvidia soll "angeblich" pleite gehen?!?! Was soll das? Und ATi Monopolist? Wo bleibt dann die Konkurrenz? Alles Blödsinn.


----------



## Woohoo (8. Oktober 2009)

Und morgen hört Intel auf CPUs herzustellen. 

Bankrott das ist doch eher bei den anderen der Fall.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (8. Oktober 2009)

Also über manche Meldungen (und die User, die diese ungefiltert ohne Eigenrecherche weitergeben) kann man nur den Kopf schütteln

So nen Schwachsinn hab ich noch selten gehört, NVIDIA pleite, lololol.

Wie wenn deren Business nur allein am Grafikkartenmarkt liegt, oh man....

Aus den Geschäftsberichten Ende 2008:


Annual revenue increased 34 percent year-over-year to a record $4.10 billion.
GAAP annual net income increased 78 percent year-over-year to a record $797.6 million
und weiter:

For the second quarter of fiscal 2009, revenue decreased to $892.7 million compared to $935.3 million for the second quarter of fiscal 2008, a decrease of five percent.

Oder kurz gesagt Ende 2008 Gewinn von 798 Mio $, auch wenn 2009 unter Sonderbelastungen steht, kann der Gewinn gerne mal um 50-70% einbrechen und die stehen immer noch sauber da

Oder wie man bei uns im Schwabenländle sagt: "Herr, schmeiss Hirn ra", für die Nicht-Schwaben "Herr. lass Hirn regnen" 

Soviel zum Thema,

Greetz


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2009)

Da wollte sich wieder einer wichtig machen. Schmeißen wir mal so eine meldung raus und mal sehen wie es ankommt.


----------



## Wüst3nFuchs (8. Oktober 2009)

heise online - Nvidia räumt Lieferengpässe bei High-End-Chips ein

Auch Boardpartner des Chipherstellers konnten ein Auslaufen der Produktion der genannten GeForce-Karten auf Nachfrage ebenfalls nicht bestätigen. Nvidia könne derzeit nicht ausreichend Grafikchips an die Boardpartner liefern, teilte Gigabyte mit. Grafikchips für die GeForce GTX 275 seien nach aktuellem Informationsstand lediglich bis Mitte November von einem Lieferengpass betroffen. Auch Gainward und Zotac wussten nichts vom vermeintlichen Ende der Produktion; Asus wollte die Gerüchte nicht kommentieren.


----------



## powerbass4 (8. Oktober 2009)

yow@ meine beiden Vorredner

NVIDIA und pleite 

kann nur ein NVIDIA-hasser behaupten....

alles Quark.....


----------



## hugo38 (8. Oktober 2009)

Na wenn ich mir mal die Fakten so zusammen fasse, womit das angefangen hat, scheint mir Nvidia ein riesen Problem zu haben. 

1. die Vostellung des Dummys sagt ja schon alles. Warum sollte man einen Dummy vorstellen und das als Marktstrategie bezeichnen. Damit hat Nvidia sich selbst geschadet. Jeder normal denkende Mensch kauft sich doch jetzt keine Nvidia karte mehr besonders nach den letzten Meldungen bezüglich der Grakas. Ich sehe hier, dass Nvidia nichts aus der Übernahme von 3DFX gelernt hat.
Pleite gehen inderekt ja, denn warum sollte Nvidia solange weitermachen bis sie wirklich kein Geld mehr haben. Dann würde ich doch den Laden kaputt gehen lassen und mit den Geldern einen neuen aufmachen.

2. Der Rückzug aus dem Chipsatzmarkt hat mir persönlich den Rest gegeben, mir noch eine Nvidia graka zu kaufen. Wenn Nvidia schlau gewesen wäre, hätten sie sich von Intel schlucken lassen, so das die Konkurrenz gleichstark bleibt. Aber vieleicht schluckt ja Intel Nvidia, dass wäre für mich die beste Alternative.

Zusammengefasste denke ich, dass spätestens nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft Nvidia zumacht (mit einer indirekten Pleite), wenn sie in diesem Monat keine Antwort auf amds 5000er Serie bekommen. 
Wie gesagt der Dummy war bezeichnend und nur ein Versuch, dass die Leute weiter Nvidia kaufen, aber im moment würde ich mir keine mehr kaufen, und so müsste es jeder vernünftige Mensch auch sehen, der kein Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen will.


----------



## Jami (8. Oktober 2009)

Das ist jawohl lächerlich, wer hört denn überhaupt noch auf semiaccurate.com?


----------



## Bucklew (8. Oktober 2009)

cami schrieb:


> Was ich einfach nicht verstehe ist, dass gerade der Enthusiasten- Mark so schlecht sein soll. Klar, eine 295 GTX für 550 CHF (keine Ahnung wie teuer in DE) kauft sich nicht jeder. Aber wenn man schaut wie viele eine 260/ 275/ 285 GTX haben, kann ich kaum nachvollziehen, dass dieses Geschäft unrentabel sein soll.


Na klar, waren sie auch. Die GT200-Karten waren super und haben sich auch bestens verkauft, in diesem Marktsegment hat Nvidia keine Marktanteile verloren im Vergleich zu AMD/ATI.



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Der Rückzug aus dem Mainboard Chipsatz, klingt für mich jetzt nicht wirklich unrealistisch. Warum sollte sich eine Firma aus einem Marktsegment zurückziehen, in dem es sich schon seit Jahren etabliert hatte ?
> Wer weiss denn genaueres über die neuen NV Mainboard Chipsätze ?


Für wen sollen sie denn Chipsätze entwickeln? AMD? War früher ne gute Kooperation, nach dem Aufkauf von ATI sind da natürlich die Kontakte ziemlich eingefroren. Intel? Will keine anderen Chipsätze haben.

Dadurch, dass man nicht mehr beide Plattformen (AMD und Intel) mit chipsätzen versorgen kann, wurde das halt aufgegeben. Stattdessen konzentriert man sich auf andere Bereiche, wie eben integrierte Chips (Tegra).


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (8. Oktober 2009)

@hugo38: Du scheinst mir ja auch ein ganz gewiefter Marktanalyst zu sein

Nochmal, meinst du wirklich, dass NV alleine vom Grafikkarten- und Chipsatz Geschäft lebt?

Was ist z.B. mit den Iphone-Chips, die se liefern ??

Und vielleicht ziehst du dir mal etwas Zahlenwerk rein?
NVIDIA Corporation + Aktienkurs + ISIN US67066G1040 + Aktien + FAZ-Finance

zum Vergleich "rot" bzw. AMD:
ADV MICRO DEVICES + Aktienkurs + ISIN US0079031078 + Aktien + FAZ-Finance

Dann müssten ja beide bald platt sein, angesichts fast verdoppelter Share-Werte im Zeitraum 12 Monate...

Lasst doch die überflüssigen (und unsinnigen) Spekulationen und freut euch auf den G300-Chip, der definitiv kommen wird (und das wird auch nicht der letzte gewesen sein!!!)


----------



## hugo38 (8. Oktober 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> @hugo38: Du scheinst mir ja auch ein ganz gewiefter Martnalyst zu sein
> 
> Nochmal, meinst du wirklich, dass NV alleine vom Grafikkarten-Geschäft lebt?
> 
> ...



Na wenn du Recht behälst, würde ich das super finden, nur ich als potenzieller Kunde denke so, aber was sollte das denn mit dem Dummy, sowas ist doch total geschäftsschädigend. Die Anzeichen sprechen für mich als Kunde eine deutlich Sprache.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn du Recht behälst würde ich das besser finden, besonders als Kunde.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (8. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Einsicht

btw: Thanks an PCGH-Thilo, gerade gefunden:

Dementi: Nvidia zieht sich nicht aus dem High-End-Markt zurück - Nvidia, Geforce GTX 285, Lieferschwierigkeiten, Lieferprobleme


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das die so schnell bankrott gehen.
Da Nvidia ca 1 Merd Umsatz macht, und kuckt euch AMD die haben seit Jahren nur Rote Zahlen !
Und die leben immer noch !


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (8. Oktober 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die so schnell bankrott gehen.
> Da Nvidia ca 1 Merd Umsatz macht, und kuckt euch AMD die haben seit Jahren nur Rote Zahlen !
> Und die leben immer noch !



1 Mrd.?? Yep, pro Quartal, 4 Mrd. im Jahr

Gewinn lag bei 800 Mio. $ im Vorjahr, hab ich ein paar Posts vorher schon geschrieben!

Greetz


----------



## Holdrio (8. Oktober 2009)

!!!

Kein Gerücht zu verblödet und absurd um einen grossen Wirbel zu verursachen und "Opfer" zu finden, es lebe das Internet. 
Wie wärs damit als Ergänzung:
Fermipläne alle von Aliens geklaut worden und gesamte Nvidia Teppichetage beging darum kollektiv Harakiri, am 1.11.09 wird das der Öffentlichkeit mitgeteilt und Nvidia gibts nicht mehr, echt wahr! 

Manche Gerüchtekocher hassen wohl einfach Gamer und wollen die erschrecken, denn die Vorstellung selbst im Sommer 2010 nichts Schnelleres erhältlich als eine 5870 grenzt tatsächlich an eine Horrorvision.


----------



## Reigenspieler (8. Oktober 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Fermipläne alle von Aliens geklaut worden und gesamte Nvidia Teppichetage beging darum kollektiv Harakiri, am 1.11.09 wird das der Öffentlichkeit mitgeteilt und Nvidia gibts nicht mehr, echt wahr!


Echt?


----------



## Holdrio (8. Oktober 2009)

du musst jetzt ganz stark sein..... JA IST WAHR! 

...und vor dem Harakiri sprengten sie aus Rache noch die Hütte vom Rivalen Ati, die gibts auch nicht mehr, ab Dezember nur noch Matroxkarten für Gamer.


----------



## Reigenspieler (8. Oktober 2009)

Oh nein, bitte nicht, aber ich muss dir glauben, schließlich steht es da geschrieben. 

lol

So stell ich mir das bei solchen Gerüchten vor. 
Lustiger weise hatte dieses hier fast die gleiche Qualität.


----------



## Löschzwerg (8. Oktober 2009)

*NVIDIA meldet sich zu Wort!!!!*

Nvidia hat sich auf Anfrage von [H]ard OCP gemeldet! Hier der Link: [H]ard|OCP - Nvidia Abandons Market????? 
Hier ein kleiner Auszug:



			
				www.hardocp.com; schrieb:
			
		

> I have known Charlie for a long time and have shared time with him all over the globe, and I will say that there is almost always a basis of truth in his stories. That said, there is almost always a reach to dramatize and spin the article into line with what I think are personal motivations. Regardless of your opinion on this, I see what Charlie writes as "Tech Tabloid" and I think most of us will agree on this.
> 
> Headlines like Charlie is writing now should not go unanswered, so we asked NVIDIA for an official statement as to this topic so we could publish it for [H] readers, and here it is from Ken Brown at NVIDIA PR:
> 
> ...



Damit sollte klar sein wie vertrauenswürdig SemiAccurate wirklich ist  Charlie Demerjian ist ein Schwätzer und NV Hasser... Leider bekommt er durch seine News zu viel Aufmerksamkeit, genau das was er eigentlich wollte


----------



## Bucklew (8. Oktober 2009)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Damit sollte klar sein wie vertrauenswürdig SemiAccurate wirklich ist  Charlie Demerjian ist ein Schwätzer und NV Hasser... Leider bekommt er durch seine News zu viel Aufmerksamkeit, genau das was er eigentlich wollte


Nicht umsonst gibt es bei ihm nur Negativnews über Nvidia und auch Larrabee. Stand auch so auf Bright Side of News, dass diese "News" allesamt wohl von AMD-intern gelenkt werden. Es hat halt auch seinen Grund, dass der Charlie selbst beim Inquirer (der sich ja sonst auch eigentlich für nichts zu blöd ist) rausgeflogen ist


----------



## Löschzwerg (8. Oktober 2009)

Ja, da hast du vollkommen recht.

Eigentlich müsste man den Typen ja wegen gezielten Falschmeldungen verklagen, solche Meldungen können/sind schließlich geschäftsschädigend.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (8. Oktober 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Oje, der Thread hat jetzt schon keine Zukunft mehr, ich sage das er bestimmt wieder geschlossen wird.
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Ich glaube deine wurden öfter geschlossen ^^


----------



## Gunny Hartman (8. Oktober 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, ganz ehrlich: ich würd nicht drauf wetten wollen, das es nVidia noch lange macht.
> 
> Die sind schon vom Preiskampf mit AMD schon recht angeschlagen, dann kommt Intel noch mit einem Grafikchip (OK, dauert noch 'ne ganze Zeit) und AMD hat den Preisvorteil (und dann kommt noch nächstes Jahr 'ne neue Architektur für Grafikchips) und Fermi hat keinen Tesselator (in Hardware), von dem aktuellen Zustand von dem Chip reden wir mal lieber nicht...
> 
> ...



Richtig. Die GTX-Karten sind jetzt mit der HD 5800 nicht mehr konkurenzfähig. Die HD 5870 bekommt man zum Preis einer GTX 285 und sie ist so schnell wie eine GTX 295. Nvidia will den Fermi-Chip ja beschränken, um Ihn auf High-End und Performance-Karten einsetzen zu können. Wenn der Chip dann aber doch zu teuer ist, erst Anfang 2010 erscheint und Ati dann im Sommer 2010 schon die nächste Generation auf den Markt bringt, hat Nvidia kein großes Geschäft mit dem Fermi gemacht. Dann kommt es darauf an, den Fermi-Chip für Supercomputer und Workstations schmackhaft zu machen und wenn das auch nicht funktioniert, hat man praktisch den Chip umsonst entwickelt. Anscheinend ist die HD5000er Reihe nur eine Zwischenlösung für Ati. Die HD 6000 soll ja eine vollkommen neue Architektur bekommen. Bis Weihnachten hat Ati jedenfalls das Geschäft vollkommen in der Hand. Wer jetzt noch eine GTX kauft, muss schon ein Fanboy oder überzeugter Nvidia-Käufer sein. Und dass Nvidia ein relativ großes Unternehmen ist, muss nichts bedeutet. Die Entwicklung der Fermi-Chips hat sicher viel Geld gekostet, dass erst mal wieder reingebracht werden muss. 

Ich wäre ja dafür, dass man 3dfx und Nvidia wieder trennt und beide Firmen in selber Stärke wieder neu aufbaut.


----------



## Explosiv (8. Oktober 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Ich glaube deine wurden öfter geschlossen ^^


Von mir wurde noch nie einer geschlossen, außer ich wollte es selbst so  !

btw. Doppelpost, kennst Du den Editbutton  ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (8. Oktober 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Wenn der Chip dann aber doch zu teuer ist, erst Anfang 2010 erscheint und Ati dann im Sommer 2010 schon die nächste Generation auf den Markt bringt


ATI hat inzwischen ihre Next-Gen Grafikkarte auf 2011 verlegt:

Neue Roadmap zeigt AMD-CPUs und -Plattformen bis 2011 - AMD, Roadmap, CPU, Dragon, Leo

Wobei dann natürlich auch noch die Frage ist, wann denn nun 2011.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> ATI hat inzwischen ihre Next-Gen Grafikkarte auf 2011 verlegt:
> 
> Neue Roadmap zeigt AMD-CPUs und -Plattformen bis 2011 - AMD, Roadmap, CPU, Dragon, Leo
> 
> Wobei dann natürlich auch noch die Frage ist, wann denn nun 2011.



Was endlich mal darauf hoffen lässt, dass ATI eine neue GPU-Architektur in der Mache hat.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

Es ist doch grad erst mal dx11 rausgekommen, da sprichst du schon von next-gen o0


----------



## HawkEy3 (8. Oktober 2009)

Man spricht *immer* über die next-gen ; )
Sobald was raus ist muss man über den Nachfolger reden! ^^
@topic: Ich mag Nvidia zwar nicht, aber nur noch einen GPU Hersteller fände ich auf jeden Fall nicht gut! (genau wie bei den CPUs)
@two  face:  Ja das hoffe ich auch.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. Oktober 2009)

tot gesagte leben länger siehe ati und mit nvidia wirds nit anders sein ^^


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2009)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> tot gesagte leben länger siehe ati und mit nvidia wirds nit anders sein ^^



Hab ich was verpasst??? ATI war/ist tot?


----------



## mapel110 (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man sich die Bilanzen der letzten Quartale anschaut, sollte man sich eher Gedanken um AMD machen. Bei nvidia siehts wesentlich besser aus. Sogar Gewinn im operativen Geschäft. AMD hingegen brauchte ne Milliardenspritze um zu überleben.


----------



## dungeon192 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ja also meine Obergänze für eine OBERKLASSE Single GPU sind 450€ Wenn Nvidia darüber ist werde ich mich bei ATI umsehen. Solange bleibe ich bei meiner alten.


----------



## KeiteH (9. Oktober 2009)

das ist imho genau so eine bescheuerte Meldung wie seinerzeit die "Vorraussagen" einiger, 
dass ATI bei dem ATI/AMD - Deal völlig untergehen werde mit *heulblablablafanboygezankeundco...* 
Dazu noch eine "Nachricht" mit einer - sagen wir mal - sehr fragwürdigen Herkunft. 
Als seriöse Quelle würd ich den Herausgeber dieser "NV-News" jedenfalls nicht bezeichnen mögen...
Es ist einfach nur ein GERÜCHT. Punkt.

greetz


----------



## Bucklew (9. Oktober 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst??? ATI war/ist tot?


Warum wurden sie wohl von AMD gekauft?


----------



## bingo88 (9. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Warum wurden sie wohl von AMD gekauft?


Weil es billig war. Warum wurde Youtube gekauft? Sicher nicht, weil sie am Abgrund standen. Oder Facebok


----------



## Bucklew (9. Oktober 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Weil es billig war. Warum wurde Youtube gekauft? Sicher nicht, weil sie am Abgrund standen. Oder Facebok


Oh ja, extrem billig. Deshalb hat AMD inzwischen auch mehr als 4 Millarden US-$ von ATI an Verlust abgeschrieben (Kaufpreis war ~ 5 Millarden)


----------



## bingo88 (9. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Oh ja, extrem billig. Deshalb hat AMD inzwischen auch mehr als 4 Millarden US-$ von ATI an Verlust abgeschrieben (Kaufpreis war ~ 5 Millarden)


StudiVZ und konsorten werfen auch nicht wirklich Geld ab 
Außerdem hatte AMD halt ne schwere Zeit, da die Produkte auch der Konkurrenz hinterher rannten, so leistungstechnisch betrachtet (z.B. HD2000-Serie...).


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Warum wurden sie wohl von AMD gekauft?



Gut, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden


----------



## helge80 (9. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Oh ja, extrem billig. Deshalb hat AMD inzwischen auch mehr als 4 Millarden US-$ von ATI an Verlust abgeschrieben (Kaufpreis war ~ 5 Millarden)



Was AMD an "ATI" abschreibt oder ursprünglich als Kaufpreis für "ATI" bezahlt hat, besitzt überhaupt keine Aussagekraft hinsichtlich des rein operativen Geschäfts  und/oder verschiedenster Synergieeffekte, die sich aus dem Zusammenschluss ergeben und zu langfristigem Nutzen führen. Von daher kann man das sicher nicht so pauschalisieren.

Zum Thema :

Nvidia geht natürlich nicht bankrott, warum sollten sie auch !? Wer jahrelang Markführer ist, sollte genug Kapitalreserven geschaffen haben, um auch mal eine schlechtere Zeitspanne,  von sagen wir : 6-8 Monaten zu überstehen. Das Nvidia die Nachfragesituation zu pessimistisch eingeschätzt hat, könnte sich, im Nachhinein, sogar noch als nützlich erweisen. GTX 275 und 285/295 sollten ab dem Erscheinen der neuen Raedon 5870/50, bei objektiven Kunden ohnehin Ladenhüter sein und die relativ günstige "Einsteigerkarte" GTX 260-216 wird ja weiterhin normal produziert. Von daher wundert es kaum, dass einige Leute der Meinung sind, Nvidia hätte bis zum G3xx einfach die Notbremse gezogen. Aber warum sollte Nvidia so etwas freiwillig zugeben.

So oder so kosten die nächsten Monate Nvidia Substanz, zumal ich mir recht sicher bin das AMD/ATI mit der schnellen Einführung der neuen Raedons einen echten Coup gelandet hat. Das Restgeschäft 2009 +Weihnachtsgeschäft sollten damit entschieden sein. Dem Kunden kann ein starker Mitbewerber AMD/ATI aber ohnehin nur recht sein, wer will schon langfristig 300 Euro für eine Mainstreamkarte bezahlen müssen, wenn es sehr schnelle CPU/MB Kombinationen schon für zusammen 210 Euro gibt !?


----------



## Bucklew (10. Oktober 2009)

helge80 schrieb:


> Was AMD an "ATI" abschreibt oder ursprünglich als Kaufpreis für "ATI" bezahlt hat, besitzt überhaupt keine Aussagekraft hinsichtlich des rein operativen Geschäfts  und/oder verschiedenster Synergieeffekte, die sich aus dem Zusammenschluss ergeben und zu langfristigem Nutzen führen. Von daher kann man das sicher nicht so pauschalisieren.


bingo88 hat behauptet, dass ATI "billig" war. 5 Millarden US-$ für etwas zu bezahlen, was defakto nichtmal 1 Millarde wert ist (nichts anderes sind Abschreibungen), ist definitiv NICHT billig. Auf den heutigen Preis gerechnet, wäre allerhöchstens ein Kaufpreis von ~ 500 Millionen ein "billiger" Preis für ATI gewesen.


----------



## The One And Only Triple H (10. Oktober 2009)

Die Gerüchteküche brodelt und jeder gibt seinen Senf dazu.

Zitat von Mark Wahlberg aus dem Film Shooter als er an seinen Laptop geht:"Mal sehen,was für Lügen sie uns heute wieder präsentieren"

Tatsache ist,das Nvidia in den letzten 2 Jahren einige Rückschläge in Kauf nehmen musste(Disater mit den Laptop Grafikchipsätzen,zu hungriger Nforce Chipsatz usw...)aber überlegt doch mal,was für ein Disaster ATI mit seiner Radeon 2000er Serie hatte.

Und ??? Ist ATI deswegen pleite gegangen? Nein jetzt sind sie präsenter den je.

Ich denke das Nvidia in absehbarer Zeit wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben wird als zu fusionieren.Vieleicht entsteht ja die Allianz Intel/Nvidia.Wie gesagt alles nur Spekulation,aber durchaus denkbar wenn Nvidia konkurrenzfähig bleiben will.Der Fermi scheint in der Produktion einfach sehr teuer zu sein und in Zeiten einer Wirtschaftskrise lehnt sich wohl kein Unternehmen gerne zu weit aus dem Fenster.Nvidia geht ein sehr hohes Risiko ein,geht der Schuss nach hinten los hat ATI das Rennen um den DX11 Grakamarkt für sich entschieden.Meines Erachtens haben sie das eh schon,da es wohl noch ein halbes Jahr dauern wird bis Nvidia die passende Antwort parrat hat.

Da ich ein bekennender Nvidia Fan bin,werde ich erstmal abwarten was da kommt.So lange werde ich mit meiner GTX 260 auch noch leben können trotz fehlendem DX11 Feature.

GREETZ!


----------



## helge80 (13. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> bingo88 hat behauptet, dass ATI "billig" war. 5 Millarden US-$ für etwas zu bezahlen, was defakto nichtmal 1 Millarde wert ist (nichts anderes sind Abschreibungen), ist definitiv NICHT billig. Auf den heutigen Preis gerechnet, wäre allerhöchstens ein Kaufpreis von ~ 500 Millionen ein "billiger" Preis für ATI gewesen.



so einfach ist die rechnung aber nunmal nicht. das ist milchmädchenrechnung. 

wenn man so pauschal formuliert, könnte man theoretisch auch gleich behaupten : "jeder 18-jährige abiturient kann die entscheidungen für das AMD spitzenmanagement treffen - aktiva... passiva... bisschen abschreibungen und ne bilanzsumme....fertig ist die kiste!" 

kann aber nunmal nicht jeder. und deshalb kann man sich auch nicht hinstellen und behaupten, nur weil AMD wertberichtigungen vornimmt, wäre ATI und alles was an technischem know-how dazu gehört, heutzutage noch 1 milliarde  wert. und schon gar nicht kann man sich hinstellen und dann sagen, AMD hätte damals zu viel geld bezahlt. irgendwann ist es dann auch ein bisschen zu simpel, um richtig zu sein.


----------



## Bucklew (13. Oktober 2009)

helge80 schrieb:


> so einfach ist die rechnung aber nunmal nicht. das ist milchmädchenrechnung.


Na dann, rechne mal vor wies "richtig" geht


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja wenn Nvidia tatsächlich pleite geht freut euch werden die ATI Karten garantiert teurer.Von Nvidias Pleite profitiert nur ATI und wir die User dürfen löhnen.
Ihr wisst ja das von der Konkurenz die Endkunden profitieren.
Aber wenn es sowit kommt kauft Intel Nvidia auf Ihr werdet mich bei der Fussion noch erwähnen.


----------



## DarkMo (14. Oktober 2009)

richtig, auch wenn ich atm eher ati zugewandt bin (früher wars geforce mit meiner geliebten 4600ti ^^) isses mir durchaus bewusst, das auch amd/ati nen konzern is, der geld verdienen will. die wollen kohle, egal wie. der gewinn is was zählt und nicht die humanitäre sache. und da sind sich ati und nvidia gleich. kapitalismus is eben so. da kannste fan sein wie du willst, du wirst trotzdem abgezockt. daher sei genauso kalt kalkulierend und versuch nur das beste für dich rauszuschlagen. nen gelaber ala pro ati oder pro nv is der letzte dünnschiss.

nimms nich persönlich bucklew, ich kenn dich ned so, aber es entsteht hier zumindest der eindruck, das du ein starker fürsprecher von nv bist, und in diesem rahmen sei gesagt: wenn nv an dir verdienen kann, werden sies so vrsuchen, wie es ihnen nur irgend möglich is. und ehe mir jetzt parteilichkeit vorgeworfen wird: ati is mit nichten besser. nich der nette überlebt...

edit: bucklew, ich hab dich nich wegen persönlicher animositäten ausgewählt, sondern eher als "prominentes" bsp aus diesem thread ^^ also nich persönlich nehmen. hätte sich hier ein selbiger im "ati format" gefunden, hätt ich ihn genauso zum bsp erkoren *g*


----------



## Bucklew (14. Oktober 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> nimms nich persönlich bucklew, ich kenn dich ned so, aber es entsteht hier zumindest der eindruck, das du ein starker fürsprecher von nv bist, und in diesem rahmen sei gesagt: wenn nv an dir verdienen kann, werden sies so vrsuchen, wie es ihnen nur irgend möglich is. und ehe mir jetzt parteilichkeit vorgeworfen wird: ati is mit nichten besser. nich der nette überlebt...


was heißt nv an mir verdienen? ich verdien bei ihnen


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2009)

@Bucklew
Dürft ihr da privat eigentlich noch ATI kaufen?


----------



## rabit (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja darf er nur einmal


----------



## Two-Face (14. Oktober 2009)

Mit Sicherheit, aber wieso, wenn er bei Nvidia sowieso Rabatt bekommt?


----------



## Bucklew (14. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> @Bucklew
> Dürft ihr da privat eigentlich noch ATI kaufen?


Klar, schau dir meine Sig an.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit, aber wieso, wenn er bei Nvidia sowieso Rabatt bekommt?


Kann man "umsonst" noch als "Rabatt" bezeichnen?


----------



## rabit (14. Oktober 2009)

Wieviele Rechner hast du eig.?


----------



## DarkMo (14. Oktober 2009)

hehe, so is richtig! ne also ich wollte damit nur sagen, das es nix gegen dich persönlich is. alle sind irgendow arschlöcher, wenns um die pure kohle geht. da isses latte obs ati oder nv is oder xyz.


----------



## Bucklew (14. Oktober 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Wieviele Rechner hast du eig.?


Einige 

Neben denen in der Sig noch nen Ion als Server, nen alter Shuttle-PC und nen alter IBM-Laptop - und noch nen paar im Keller


----------



## bingo88 (14. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Klar, schau dir meine Sig an.
> 
> 
> Kann man "umsonst" noch als "Rabatt" bezeichnen?


Darfast du überhaupt soviel über die Firma quatschen? Bei uns musste ich nen NDA unterschreiben


----------



## Bucklew (14. Oktober 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Darfast du überhaupt soviel über die Firma quatschen? Bei uns musste ich nen NDA unterschreiben


na was meinst du was ich dann alles NICHT erzähle


----------



## bingo88 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde das trotzdem nich so raushängen lassen, wo ich arbeite


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> na was meinst du was ich dann alles NICHT erzähle


Z.B., dass Nvidia bankrott geht.


----------



## Bucklew (14. Oktober 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich würde das trotzdem nich so raushängen lassen, wo ich arbeite


Warum nicht? Ist nicht verboten und die Vorteile der entsprechenden Arbeit kann sich jeder selbst vorstellen. Schade ist nur, dass man dank NDA nicht die lügen von Semiaccurate aufdecken darf 



Fadi schrieb:


> Z.B., dass Nvidia bankrott geht.


Psssst....


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Warum wurden sie wohl von AMD gekauft?


Weil AMD eigene Chipsäte brauchte und ULI schon von nVidia gekauft wurd (gibt ja Gerüchte, das der 3. Bieter AMD gewesen war).

Naja, IMO war AMD auch der bessere Kauf, da nVidia nichts für AMD im Programm hatte, außer der MCP78...


----------



## thysol (16. Oktober 2009)

Momentan bevorzuge ich persoenlich ATI weil die Radeon HD 5870 die momentan schnellste single-GPU ist aber so einen Muell habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehoert. Dieser Charlie war schon immer ein ATI Fanboy. Nvidia soll sich aus dem Highend Markt zurueck ziehen - so einen Quatsch habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehoert.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (18. Oktober 2009)

naja ich mag Nvidia und INTEL wie manche schon wissen nicht!
aber da ich mir gern gute hardware zum günstigen preis gönnen will würde ich sagen *muss Nvidia konkurenzfähig bleiben* weil sonst setzt ATI die Preise hoch an!!!

MfG


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (18. Oktober 2009)

Das Nvidia Bankrott geht, glaube ich nicht dafür hat Nvidia Intel hinterm rücken und es ist der gleiche Kampf, wie Intel gegen Amd auch diese Konzerne, stehen immer noch und so wird es auch bei Nvidia und ATI sein Nvidia wird, die neuen DirectX 11 Karten raus bringen und dann wird sich wieder zeigen, wer besser vermarkten kann und das Spiel denke ich wird auch weiterhin immer so weiter gehen, ein Konkurrenzkampf der nicht endet.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (18. Oktober 2009)

Auron schrieb:


> Dieses Gerücht ist völliger schwachsinn.
> Solche Firmen kalkulieren rezessionen immer mit ein.
> Selbst wenn 3 Grafik Generationen floppen würden, die extrem viel Entwicklungszeit und Gelder in Anspruch nehmen, haben die genug um weiter zu machen.
> 
> ...



Ich meine, dass Intel das versagt wurde, weil die sonst zu stark auf den Märkten wären


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (18. Oktober 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Das Nvidia Bankrott geht, glaube ich nicht dafür hat Nvidia Intel hinterm rücken und es ist der gleiche Kampf, wie Intel gegen Amd auch diese Konzerne, stehen immer noch und so wird es auch bei Nvidia und ATI sein Nvidia wird, die neuen DirectX 11 Karten raus bringen und dann wird sich wieder zeigen, wer besser vermarkten kann und das Spiel denke ich wird auch weiterhin immer so weiter gehen, ein Konkurrenzkampf der nicht endet.


 Intel würde ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken Nvidia aufkaufen, sobald Nvidia günstig zu haben wäre.


----------



## riedochs (18. Oktober 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Intel würde ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken Nvidia aufkaufen, sobald Nvidia günstig zu haben wäre.



Waere ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

mir gefiel ATI schon immer iwie besser obwohl die nvidia karten in der regel nen tick voraus waren... aber bei ATI stimmt eig. immer der preis


----------



## Revoller (18. Oktober 2009)

Wenn Intel Nvidia kauft und alle Intelboards nur noch den SLI betrieb unterstützen und Intel auch in den nächsten 2 Jahren die Nase vorn hat bei Stromverbrauch und Leistung kann AMD Konkurs anmelden! 
Was ich mir dann auch vorstellen könnte wäre das alle Intelboards dann nur noch mit Nvidia Karten kompatibel wären, ein Todesstoß für AMD!


----------



## mr_sleeve (18. Oktober 2009)

meine Vermutung zum Thema : nein 

Nvidia ist als führende Grafikkartenmarke zu beliebt um Pleite zu gehen.


----------



## Eiche (18. Oktober 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> meine Vermutung zum Thema : nein
> 
> Nvidia ist als führende Grafikkartenmarke zu beliebt um Pleite zu gehen.


führend?  im Technischen bereich vilt aber im desktop markt imoment  nur platz 2  zudem ist die meldung längst als fehlmeldung enttarnt sollest mal genauer schauen


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich höre ständig, das ATI besser und günstiger ist und die zurzeit schnellste Single-GPU Karte auf dem Markt hat.
Das stimmt aber nur zum Teil!
Die GTX285 ist ja noch aus dem letzten Kampf mit der HD4890.
Die HD5870 muss erstmal zeigen, was Sie gegen die GT300er Serie ausrichten kann und dann werden wir wieder sehen, wie viele die erst eine GTX280/285 hatten und dann zur HD5850/5870 gewechselt sind und dann wieder zur GT300 wechseln werden.
So ist es halt und wird immer weiter gehen.^^


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

es muss immer zwei auf dem markt geben... ob nun nvidia und ATI oder in ein paar jahren andere... ein monopel wäre für alle ne katastrophe da man die menge in der hand hätte


----------



## mr_sleeve (18. Oktober 2009)

zeffer schrieb:


> führend?  im Technischen bereich vilt aber im desktop markt imoment  nur platz 2  zudem ist die meldung längst als fehlmeldung enttarnt sollest mal genauer schauen



na dann warte mal ab bis nvidia die neue Grakageneration rausbringt dann können wir weiterreden


----------



## Explosiv (18. Oktober 2009)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Die HD5870 muss erstmal zeigen, was Sie gegen die GT300er Serie ausrichten



Nope, eher anders herum. Was die HD58xx kann, ist schon gezeigt worden, eher nVIDIA muß beweisen wie sich der "Fermi" schlägt  ! 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Revoller (18. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> es muss immer zwei auf dem markt geben... ob nun nvidia und ATI oder in ein paar jahren andere... ein monopel wäre für alle ne katastrophe da man die menge in der hand hätte



Vlt. versucht sich in nächster Zeit ja auch mal wieder ein 3., Via könnte sich ja mal versuchen im Grafiksegment oder SIS steigt wieder ein wobei letzteres sehr unwahrscheinlich is aufgrund des Flops mit der Volari. Aber was wäre wenn Matrox ganz groß einsteigt?


----------



## DarkMo (18. Oktober 2009)

das problem is: der fermi kann noch so stark werden - atm kann ihn keiner kaufen, also sinnlosdiskussion.


----------



## Eiche (18. Oktober 2009)

die HD59XX ist doch schon fast fertig die kommt doch spätestens im sommer während fermi erst noch serien reiff wird die tage


----------



## Chucky1978 (18. Oktober 2009)

Revoller schrieb:


> Wenn Intel Nvidia kauft und alle Intelboards nur noch den SLI betrieb unterstützen und Intel auch in den nächsten 2 Jahren die Nase vorn hat bei Stromverbrauch und Leistung kann AMD Konkurs anmelden!
> Was ich mir dann auch vorstellen könnte wäre das alle Intelboards dann nur noch mit Nvidia Karten kompatibel wären, ein Todesstoß für AMD!



Und das wird niemals passieren... 

1. weil es nie so sein wird (hoffe ich) das NVidia ständig und immer in ALLEM die Nase vorn hat, ansonsten sollte ATI mal über einen Belegschaftswechsel nachdenken
2. Es (so denke ich) Leute abseits von diesen Firmen gibt, die verbieten werden, das die EINE Firma bei einem zusammenschluss Intel/NVidia sich ein Monopol aufbaut, und somit jeder anderen Firma den Markt vorne herein verschließt, nicht nur ATI, sondern jeder Firma, die in Sachen PC mitmischen will. Bei GraKas würde es anfangen, und aufhören vermutlich bei RAMs und Festplatten


----------



## Revoller (18. Oktober 2009)

Zumindest wär es wahrscheinlich das nur Intelsysteme SLI unterstützen würden, AMD Systeme nur Crossfire. Alleine damit könnte sich Intel weit von AMD absetzen.


----------



## Chucky1978 (18. Oktober 2009)

Solange eine Single-GPU von ATI und CO stärker ist, als ein SLI-Gespann von NVidia ist das auch völlig in Ordnung LOOL

Aber selbst in dem Fall würde ATI vermutlich nachbessern und Ihre neue GraKa-Gen Kompatibel zu SLI machen wenn sie es nötig halten. Und das ATI die SLI-Technik verweigert wird, oder ultrahohe Lizenzen zahlen müssen glaube ich dann auch nicht dank dritter Personen wie Gerichte usw. Und wenn doch, wird man bei anderen nen Thread finden, wo jemand ein File Online stellt, um SLI freizuschalten


----------



## thysol (18. Oktober 2009)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Ich höre ständig, das ATI besser und günstiger ist und die zurzeit schnellste Single-GPU Karte auf dem Markt hat.
> Das stimmt aber nur zum Teil!
> Die GTX285 ist ja noch aus dem letzten Kampf mit der HD4890.
> Die HD5870 muss erstmal zeigen, was Sie gegen die GT300er Serie ausrichten kann und dann werden wir wieder sehen, wie viele die erst eine GTX280/285 hatten und dann zur HD5850/5870 gewechselt sind und dann wieder zur GT300 wechseln werden.
> So ist es halt und wird immer weiter gehen.^^



Sehr richtig. Aber ich glaube dass es irgendwann leider ein Monopol geben wird.


----------



## mramnesie (19. Oktober 2009)

Zum einen ist Bankrott ein sehr böses (falsches) Wort - wenn dann gehen die in Insolvenz, bzw. es wird ein Chapter11 o.ä geben - zum anderen kann ich mir das so fast nciht vorstellen...aber..

NV ist ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen und hat Meldepflichten, da habe ich noch nichts gelesen.

Ferner hat AMD/Ati längst Nvidea und Intel das "Feld" überlassen, meine Meinung. Soll heissen AMD bemüht sich gar nicht um die Pool-Position, sowohl bei den CPU´s, als auch bei den GFX´s baut AMD/Ati gerade bewusst nichts in dem viel zu teueren High-End Markt, ich könnte mir vorstellen dass hier die Margen zwar gut sind, jedoch aufgrund der Absatzmengen nicht viel verdient wird - jeder BWL-ler wird sagen - raus hier, solange das Prestige kein Mitnahmertrag bringt. Und das ist in diesen Zeiten wohl nicht mehr gewährleistet. 

Im Nächsten ist anzumerken, dass Intel die meisten GFX´s herstellt und verkauft, richitg ist jedoch das bei den leistungsfähigen 3D-Karten Intel eine geringe (quasi keine) Rolle spielt. Jedoch kaum vorstellbar, dass Wettbewerbshüter diesem Treiben - falls Ati oder NV tatsächlich in Insolvenz gehen - tatenlos zusehen...

Soweit mal schnell runtergetippt, was ich denke - ist doch hier eine Diskussion (?), oder (nicht alle Beträge sind so zu interpretieren  ).


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (19. Oktober 2009)

Das Thema gehört eh zu Kategorie  Rumpelkammer!


----------

